# 86 300zx vehicle speed sensor



## japoneez (Sep 30, 2005)

how may i go about replacing the oil seal on the vehicle speed sensor? the cable is already off but what do i do from there? thank you!

this car is an automatic non turbo w/ electronic gauges. thanks!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

remove the one bolt and pull it out.

not difficult.


----------

